# What does it mean when plants PEARL? *(PICS)*



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Water can hold a limited amount of oxygen in solution before it is saturated. From then on, when a plant is growing and "breathing out" oxygen as it "breathes" in CO2, that oxygen forms bubbles on the leaves. The bubbles are called pearling, because the look like pearls. So, if you have enough light, fertilizers, and CO2 in the tank, and enough plants to produce enough oxygen to saturate the water, you will get pearling. Given that plants actively growing are doing well, then pearling is a sign that the plants are doing well. But, not having pearling doesn't mean they aren't doing well.


----------

